# Chagrin River Walleye



## Lake Erie Angler (Oct 31, 2015)

Caught this juvenile walleye 25+ miles up the chagrin, well past the polo fields. Saw another post of a guy who caught one that far up last year. Insane that there are enough walleye in the lake for some to travel that far up the chagrin and successfully spawn.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Good news is the waters must be cleaner if they weren't clean enough for them. Now if the Cuyahoga does the same...


----------

